# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Tenemos 20 TN de Maiz amarillo duro mejorado para empezar. El precio es de S/.950 X TN negociable.  El maíz lo tenemos en Pucallpa. 
Interesados comunicarse con nosotros. 
Saludos!  *                     Z&T S.G.**              GERENTE GENERAL         Fernando  Zegarra Torres        * *Cel: 961036444 (Movistar)  RPM:*6966195 CLARO:993467441             Skype : ferdyzeg1*Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Compra de maiz duro amarillo compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque Artículo: El valor bruto productivo del maíz amarillo duro fue de US$ 340 millones en el 2010

----------


## jorgepower

Amigo Zegarra , el precio es puesto en Lima ?   el grano es hibrido INIA ?  me puede dar alguna caracteristica tecnica(humedad,etc) ? ----- De ser el producto el comun y corriente de la Selva, sin que se moleste ,le ofrezco  700 soles x TM alla en Pucallpa/ le compro todo . A sus ordenes . Jorge Pareja   . powerfood-peru@hotmail.com   01-5217312  // 993472978

----------


## jjporta

Estimado Sr. Zegarra: 
Tiene A DISPOSICION MAIZ AMARILLO DURO DESGRANADO DISPONIBLE para su venta ? 
Saludos y Gracias

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Apreciado qué cantidades requieres y cada cuánto tiempo?
Saludos!  *Z&T S.G.**              GERENTE GENERAL         Fernando  Zegarra Torres        * *Cel: 961036444 (Movistar)  RPM:*6966195 CLARO:993467441             Skype : ferdyzeg1*

----------

